# Help Connecting Wireless LAN Card



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

My wireless LAN card wont connect to internet where as my laptop does, but I have been at a friends where the internet works straight away.

Any ideas?
X


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you disabled encryption on the router to see if it'll connect that way? What are the exact symptoms?


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

It shows no available wireless networks. Whereas I'm right next to it on my laptop which works fine through this wireless.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

I would try taking un-installing the drivers, take out the wireless lan card, and hook it up to another PCI slot. Then install the drivers again and see if the problem gets fixed.

computer_doctor


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

I have solved my original problem by moving the pc into another room [it was going there anyway] and it worked instantly. However I have got a new case and it doesn't work again, it just says "Acquiring Network Code".. but doesn't appear to be doing anything.. and I have un-installed and re-installed the drivers.

XX

*edit* It keeps connecting and disconnecting continually every few seconds.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The connecting and disconnecting sounds like WZC (Windows built-in wireless manager) and your 3rd party wireless client are fighting it out. Try disabling WZC in Windows Services and see it that helps.


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

Umm.. how? And what would make it do this all of a sudden?

X


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. Scroll down to Windows Zero Configuration and stop it. See if that helps. If so, you'll need to select the properties of WZC and disable it.


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

Right I've done that, restarted, and its still doin the same "acquiring network address" business... what to do?

XXX


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you disable WZC, or only stop it?

Let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I stopped it =/ I'll disable it and get back to you with the information you wanted if it doesn't work.

XX


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

yeh i disabled it and it didn't work still...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HazelAdmin>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hazels-pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-92-11-57

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-2E-F9-13-18

C:\Documents and Settings\HazelAdmin>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

I've reset the WINSOCK and rebooted, it didnt recognise the TCP/IP reset command and just goes to the next line...

It's still doing exactly the same!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Will this machine connect with a cable?


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

It probably would but there is no spare space on the router and I don't think I have another cable. I dont know why its doing this at all.. it wasn't unplugged for any resonable amount of time, hasn't moved and I havn't changed anything other than the case!

X


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's only for a test, unplug another machine to test it.


----------



## L1Technician (Mar 21, 2008)

Let me guess, i think your using a draft N router. If your using a draft N router the WZC will not work. Disable the WZC and use the built-in software to connect to the network such as Intel Pro wireless.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

L1Technician said:


> Let me guess, i think your using a draft N router. If your using a draft N router the WZC will not work. Disable the WZC and use the built-in software to connect to the network such as Intel Pro wireless.


Well, that's wrong! I'm using WZC with a draft-N adapter right here in my office. I think you need to check your facts. :4-thatsba


----------



## L1Technician (Mar 21, 2008)

What router are you using? What is the OS of your computer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The router in use will have no bearing on WZC working or not working. 

Since Vista uses the new Native WiFi API, the only place you'll find WZC is XP, so it should be easy to deduce what version of Windows is in use, right?


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

Right... now its telling me that DNS and key ports aren't workin..

XX


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

Here you goes...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HazelAdmin>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hazels-pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-92-11-57

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-0E-2E-F9-13-18
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\HazelAdmin>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, there is no wireless network hardware that is recognized by Windows in that IPCONFIG.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

Right Network adapters... 
-Mac Bridge Miniport [With A Red X]
-NVIDIA nforce Networking Controller #2
-Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card #4


----------



## semmy (Apr 5, 2008)

the windows and 3rd party are fighting it out i have this problem all the time while setting up wirless networks somtime its best just to use windows wirless net work dont load the 3rd part except for drivers


----------



## HazelXcorE (Feb 13, 2008)

right ok then...
so what do I do?


----------

